# Burnout rate



## spraded (Apr 5, 2011)

I have heard from many people that a paramedic career has a high burnout rate. Is this true? Why? 

I understand that after a certain age, I will most likely be unable to do the physical duties required but is there something else? Is it just THAT stressful?

I'm only 19 right now, so being awake and working long shifts don't faze me at the moment. I'm sure that'll change if/when I get a family to support. Are you away from them for that long?

Would you say that this is really a career? Sorry for the amount of questions, any help is highly appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 5, 2011)

Burnout in our career field has almost nothing to do with the physical aspect of the job. It has mostly to do with the average paramedic's initial expectations as to what the jib really is not being met.


----------



## spraded (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't quite understand. What expectations? Pay? Hours? The scenery? :glare:


----------



## nemedic (Apr 5, 2011)

It's generally due to providers expecting to work like the TV medics and EMTs with high pay, good hours, where every call is a "good trauma", every code makes it, and no dialysis runs or other "boring" calls.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 5, 2011)

It's not all lights, sirens, blood and guts, you don't "save lives", the "emergency" your responding to is more likely to be a cold than something life-threatening, your coworkers will often ridicule you for trying to practice modern medicine, you get very little respect from either the public safety or medical community and your opportunities for advancement are almost nil. 

Any one got anything I forgot?


----------



## spraded (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL so don't expect to be or be seen as the hero, and I should be alright? -_-

But I still want to know, is this a good CAREER? I don't want to make this life long but I do want it to get me to a certain point in my life(i.e. being able to own a house, have a family, build solid savings, etc) without scrambling to find a better job path. 

Has anyone done this for 15 or so years?


----------



## firetender (Apr 5, 2011)

*Oh, sweet burnout!*



nemedic said:


> It's generally due to providers expecting to work like the TV medics and EMTs with high pay, good hours, where every call is a "good trauma", every code makes it, and no dialysis runs or other "boring" calls.



All that and a litany of assaults on your sensibilities as a human being. EMS exposes you to slices of life that most would consider nightmarish. The technical challenges are secondary (as far as burnout goes) to having to deal with YOURSELF and that bleeds over into your relationships with your patients and your loved ones. 

The problem is there are no textbooks that help you negotiate through issues of emotional, psychic, spiritual, moral and philosophic natures that inevitably crop up while working on the edge of life and death. The "culture" of medicine as a whole supports SILENCE, so much of the traumas are not adequately faced or worked through.

The mechanism of action goes something like an insidious build-up of little incidents not faced or dealt with that eventually start to bog down the ability of the individual to cope. That could be in the field or at home. 

An illustration might be in high volume, low-income areas maintaining emotional distance from your patients can easily lead to piling on layers of emotional protection that don't come off when you get home. This impacts your personal life which adds weight to the professional challenges.

One day, you wake up and realize "This is killing me!" and you're gone and nobody really knows why, not even yourself.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 5, 2011)

firetender said:


> The problem is there are no textbooks that help you negotiate through issues of emotional, psychic, spiritual, moral and philosophic natures that inevitably crop up while working on the edge of life and death.



Theres one.

Moments in the death of a flesh mechanic. 

Maybe you've seen it.


----------



## Euclidus (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it a financially rewarding career? Most people would probably answer no. There are a lot of variables that come into play, though. Are you tied to a particular geographic area? If so, what is the average pay rate in that area? Rate of pay can vary by HUGE amounts depending on where you are. Are you planning on doing the fire-based EMS thing and becoming a Firefighter/Paramedic? That impacts pay as well. Keep in mind that in many areas, the fire department is also the primary EMS agency.

In my geographic area, there are only a few places that aren't municipal fire departments that hire EMTs/Paramedics. The pay at these places generally does not translate into substantial savings. Many of the employees are either working on fire certs with the ambition of becoming full-time firefighter/medics, or are in paramedic school with the ambition of changing geographic location once they complete their training/schooling. I talked with a buddy of mine who has been a medic at one of these non-FD places for a few years, and he is paid $13.75 an hour. The firefighters at the station down the road make about twice that. Basically what I'm trying to say is that your location is going to play a big role in the answers to your questions. 

I agree with what the other posters are saying, too. Expectations can really crush you once you start working in the field. If you go into it expecting to save a life every shift -- or even every few shifts! -- you're in for a shock. There can be really long, mundane periods. You also have to deal with being the lowest on the totem pole as far as level of medical providers. My guess is that the "burnout" you're speaking of is actually the attrition rate of people going into the field thinking they're going to be living the life they see on those TV shows like Mercy or whatever it's called, and then being hit with reality. Don't get me wrong... I love this line of work, and I find it challenging, engaging, and rewarding. But it's not the lights and sirens that excite me as much as it is the endless amount of knowledge you can acquire, and that your willingness to learn can translate directly into you becoming a better EMS provider. But I digress. I don't know of anyone who went into EMS strictly as a way to make money. You're still very young, probably the best thing for you to do at this point is try to get some hands-on experience. See if there are volunteer EMS stations or fire departments around you that offer any type of first responder training that can lead to ride-alongs. Or enroll in an EMT-basic program, it really doesn't take long or cost very much. The best way for you to know if you're going to like it as a career option is to get some experience. Just my two cents!


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 5, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> Theres one.
> 
> Moments in the death of a flesh mechanic. A healers rebirth.



I really don't think enough can be said about this book. It really needs to find itself as required reading for all levels of EMS students.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 5, 2011)

When my former medical director and I looked into it back around 2000 or so, we found that about 5% of EMS providers in our area were still active in the field at the ten year mark.  This gave birth to what I call my 95/5 rule:  95% of people are attracted to EMS by 5% of the calls; the 5% of us who stay in it long term, tend to be sustained (emotionally and professionally) by the other 95% of the calls.


----------



## spraded (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, thanks for all this! I wasn't expecting these many replies. 

So if I'm lucky to hit the 5 year mark, I would be in rare company. :blush: 

What kind of person does it take to be a paramedic, long term wise(5+ years)? This sounds the perfect career for me but I just don't know if its a wise CAREER choice. :wacko:


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 5, 2011)

spraded said:


> What kind of person does it take to be a paramedic, long term wise(5+ years)?



A masochist.

Many highly capable and motivated people use EMS as a stepping stone.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 5, 2011)

> A masochist.



....or. often times, a sadomasochist.


----------



## 46Young (Apr 5, 2011)

spraded said:


> I have heard from many people that a paramedic career has a high burnout rate. Is this true? Why?
> 
> I understand that after a certain age, I will most likely be unable to do the physical duties required but is there something else? Is it just THAT stressful?
> 
> ...



This is how it went for me, and likely a lot of others:

Being an EMT seems like a cool job. At first, you're happy to get hired anywhere, for any salary, even if it's just interfacility txp. After getting the first job. you want to get into 911. At first, it's exciting to be "doing it" out in the field. After a while, the low pay and mostly non emergent cases of 911 abuse begin to wear on you. So, you get your paramedic cert. That's fun for a while, and it may be a liveable wage depending on where you live. Add a couple of years to that, and it's back to square one. The pay is enough to pay the bills plus a little extra if you OT or per diem work every week. You get tired of getting woken up night after night for frivolous calls. You now have five+ years on the job, and are starting to think about longevity and career advancement. Odds are, you haven't been promoted to anything above a field provider. The problem is, you're basically in a dead end job. There are some FTO positions in some places, but the opportunities for career advancement, and with that a liveable wage (maybe) are few and far between, and are subject to cronyism and nepotism more often than not.

Basically, you get five to seven years in, and you want to better yourself, and possibly get off the road at least in part. There aren't too many people who want to work on an ambulance for 25-35 years straight. The opportunities to get off the road are rare. In EMS, there is generally little opportunity for career advancement, or lateral opportunities into other divisions within the department. You may get into dispatch, or support services, but that's about it. EMS departments can be quite clicky, and you have to be connected to get a supervisor position. Also, most places outside of municipal EMS don't have pensions. If you're only making enough money to pay the bills, how are you going to save enough for retirement with just a 401k or 403b? 

That's the appeal of fire based EMS departments. You get a liveable wage, good benefits, a pension, a career ladder with regular promotional tests (in medium to large sized departments), and opportunities to lateral over or promote into other areas, such as fire investigations, Hazmat, TROT, maybe USAR, Life Safety, EMS training, Fire Academy training, Safety Officer, EMS Captain (supervisor), etc. There are many ways to go other than EMT> medic> supervisor (rare) or lateral to dispatcher or support services. That's pretty much it for most places.

The problem with fire based EMS, depending on the department or region, is that EMS may be underfunded, and you may work with people who only got their EMT or medic to get the fire job. It's a tradeoff. If the fire department doesn't embrace EMS, it's a decision between working with people who are focused and serious about EMS, for lower pay, an inferior retirement, and no career ladeer, or the opportunities in the FD, with a disappointing, non aggressive EMS arrangement with apathetic co-workers. 

The other problem is, if you don't have a degree that allows you to get out of EMS if you choose, you'll eventually be stuck for life. The money's just good enough not to quit, even if that includes OT to pay the bills, and you lack the job skills to make that much anywhere else. The ones who are more ambitious will use an EMS job to pay some bills while they get a degree and then move on to greener pastures.


----------



## 46Young (Apr 5, 2011)

spraded said:


> LOL so don't expect to be or be seen as the hero, and I should be alright? -_-
> 
> But I still want to know, is this a good CAREER? I don't want to make this life long but I do want it to get me to a certain point in my life(i.e. being able to own a house, have a family, build solid savings, etc) without scrambling to find a better job path.



Besides a few good places in Texas, Florida (Lee County), Washington, Oregon, and North Carolina (Wake County, but they only start in the 30's/yr, no thanks), fire based is the only way you can do well, unless you want to live bill to bill.


----------



## Medic2409 (Apr 5, 2011)

46young...you must have worked at my service for a while.

I love it, love the job, even the menial aspects of it, just taking care of people, wherever they may be, whatever they need, I enjoy doing the work.

But...

After 7 years I've started looking at a way up or out.  It ain't happening at my company, (I don't wear knee pads, know what I mean?) so I've gotta look elsewhere.

At this point, I only know a small handful of people who have been on the streets longer than me.  I've outlasted a lot of people.  It's sad, really.  We provide a good service, but management would rather trump up false charges to get rid of someone they don't like, mainly so they can hire someone fresh out of school for a whole lot less money.


----------



## 46Young (Apr 5, 2011)

Medic2409 said:


> 46young...you must have worked at my service for a while.
> 
> I love it, love the job, even the menial aspects of it, just taking care of people, wherever they may be, whatever they need, I enjoy doing the work.
> 
> ...



Nah, it was NYC, but issues in EMS are pretty similar wherever you go.

I agree with everything above. I've witnessed my fair share of paper trails directed at others. Add to that forced schedule changes, extra mandatory OT, denial of leave, uneven discipline, etc.

EMS just isn't one of those things that you can do for a career. Txp, 911 or otherwise, eventually becomes like the movie Grounhog Day, no matter how much you enjoy your job at first. The job attracts mainly type A personalities. After a while, the job seems the same every day, and a type A doesn't do well with no excitement or stimulation. Some love it regardless, then they blow out their back or their shoulder. That reminds me, in EMS they typically don't have any light duty positions. The few that exist are either taken up by the pregnant (after being forced to work in the field until they're 7 months+ along) or are in dispatch, which is worse than being in the field (stress wise) IMO. If you get injured, it's game over. I'd hate to devote my career to EMS, resign to being in txp due to lack of career advancement, then snap my back, rip my biceps right off the bone (happened to a co-worker), or blow out a knee eighteen years in and then be poor. Can't work OT, which many of do just to make ends meet in this career, when you're out on injury leave. Disability on a job that pays 50-60 grand a year, if you can even get it, isn't going to pay the bills in today's world. Maybe you can start up an online penny auction business while you're laid up. I hear they're quite the racket.


----------



## Amycus (Apr 6, 2011)

Honestly as a BLS provider, while people talk about the glory of the bloody mess calls, I actually LIKE the run of the mill nothingness calls. While that might sound awful, especially considering I'm only 1 year into this field, I like going to the general weakness, elderly flu-like symptoms calls, etc. etc. The calls so many type A's would call "boring" I find fun. I actually like being able to help cheer someone up, and if only for 20-30 minutes, show them someone cares. I couldn't care less about the lack of respect from the medical community or public safety...when you get a patient or a family member to thank you just for simply being there...well, that's all the recognition I need.

Check back with me in a few years to see if I still feel the same =P


----------



## Smoke14 (Apr 6, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> A masochist.
> 
> Many highly capable and motivated people use EMS as a stepping stone.



BS!

Many highly capable and motivated people make EMS a career and completely enjoy it.

I have worked over thirty years in EMS and I still look forward to going into work each and every day. I have been married throughout my career and my youngest child is a senior in college and I put two others through college. This is a job that is no different than any other, it is only as much as you make of it.


----------



## spraded (Apr 6, 2011)

Smoke14 said:


> This is a job that is no different than any other, it is only as much as you make of it.



Why do I have a feeling this is how it really is?

If you don't love what you do, then you won't make it far. Seems like EMS is no different.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 6, 2011)

This thread has had 21 post (22 now). In such, you have had four post, those don't count so we're down to 17. Of these, two have said EMS is a great field to work in, one of whom by their own admission may not have enough time to have seen the bad parts yet. So we'll throw that one out (no offense Amycus). So we're down one saying EMS is awesome, and 15 saying proceed with caution. Meaning 94% of post by experienced, long-time EMS providers(most of whom are WELL past the 5 year mark, myself included) are advising you to proceed with caution.

Don't roll your eyes and focus on the unicorn and rainbows aspects of the job. One guy does not an average experience make. If you don't go in with open eyes, you will end up in the percentage that has drifted away to something else. I've enjoyed the hell out of EMS and still do. However, I still know when it's time to change career fields.

I hope you at least heed this post some. Unfortunately I fear I'll be chalked up as "another burnout" and my advice ignored.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Smoke14 said:


> BS!
> 
> Many highly capable and motivated people make EMS a career and completely enjoy it.
> 
> I have worked over thirty years in EMS and I still look forward to going into work each and every day. I have been married throughout my career and my youngest child is a senior in college and I put two others through college. This is a job that is no different than any other, it is only as much as you make of it.



How many of your coworkers have breen doing this job thirty years, maintained a marriage and are financially sound?

You are the exception not the rule, it takes a special breed to punch this clock for thirty years.  Well done.

Not everybody can nor will.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 6, 2011)

I know alot of career EMTs and Medics that have been married for a long time and have a nice house and everything. It all depends on the person. If you are good at conserving money then you should be fine depending on your area. Firefighters in this area make over 2 times as much EMTs and Medics so down here alot of people go into fire (myself included.). I love being out in the field. I have been offered positions that aren't field work but get paid more and I have declined them. I am still extremely young but have been in the fire/EMS service for 6 years now and I'm still interested in it. Yes some people get burnt out but some people don't. It solely depends on the person.


----------



## Smoke14 (Apr 6, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> How many of your coworkers have breen doing this job thirty years, maintained a marriage and are financially sound?
> 
> You are the exception not the rule, it takes a special breed to punch this clock for thirty years.  Well done.
> 
> Not everybody can nor will.



My original EMT class had about a dozen people in it and I am the only person from that class that is still working. My advanced class had 18 people in it and there is still two people from that class working the streets. Two from my advanced class have retired. My paramedic class had ten people in it and there are just two of us left on the streets. Two from my medic class have retired and two are now managers. 

I could have retired a few years ago but I am waiting for my mentor to retire and the other old fart from my medic class to pull the plug before I go. :blush:


----------



## spraded (Apr 7, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> This thread has had 21 post (22 now). In such, you have had four post, those don't count so we're down to 17. Of these, two have said EMS is a great field to work in, one of whom by their own admission may not have enough time to have seen the bad parts yet. So we'll throw that one out (no offense Amycus). So we're down one saying EMS is awesome, and 15 saying proceed with caution. Meaning 94% of post by experienced, long-time EMS providers(most of whom are WELL past the 5 year mark, myself included) are advising you to proceed with caution.
> 
> Don't roll your eyes and focus on the unicorn and rainbows aspects of the job. One guy does not an average experience make. If you don't go in with open eyes, you will end up in the percentage that has drifted away to something else. I've enjoyed the hell out of EMS and still do. However, I still know when it's time to change career fields.
> 
> I hope you at least heed this post some. Unfortunately I fear I'll be chalked up as "another burnout" and my advice ignored.



I didn't intend to come off as ignorant. But this thread is discouraging me from the field. I'm just looking for a positive here.

My intended path inside my head goes: EMTB cert>>>Paramedic cert>>>EMS associate degree>>>burned out the field unless I get a management position>>>go into what I love(computer field) or stay in medical field(lab tech??)

Wishful thinking, I know, but I like to look ahead in the future. -_-


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 7, 2011)

spraded said:


> I didn't intend to come off as ignorant. But this thread is discouraging me from the field. I'm just looking for a positive here.
> 
> My intended path inside my head goes: EMTB cert>>>Paramedic cert>>>EMS associate degree>>>burned out the field unless I get a management position>>>go into what I love(computer field) or stay in medical field(lab tech??)
> 
> Wishful thinking, I know, but I like to look ahead in the future. -_-



If the computer field is what you love, why not make a career out of that? Not trying to talk you out of EMS, but as others said, it takes a special breed to make a career out of this field. Personally, I love working EMS. I look forward to being on shift every day! (not a grammatical error, I'm on shift damn near every day  ) But even I don't plan on making a lifelong career out of it. You have to truly love the job to stay in it for any amount of time (as with most jobs). If you already have a field you love, what's stopping you from making a career out of it?


----------



## spraded (Apr 7, 2011)

The reason I won't go into the computers field, at least not now, is because, unlike how the general public believes, you don't need much schooling to make it a career. You get your certs, which can be done by studying from a book, gain experience and move up. Also IT is always changing.

I figure, since I'm young, I might as well go into whats cooking right now(medical field) and see where I am after (hopefully) I'm married.

Is this bad thinking? I know this isnt a career advice forum, but...I don't know. I'm always changing my mind. :wacko:


----------



## spraded (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but...

I'm curious to those who don't want to make this a career. What exactly are you thinking about doing post-medic?? I know theres various transitional programs from paramedic, so please post whats in your mind.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 7, 2011)

Why not gain experience and start moving up while you're young, and not have to completely start over when you're older?

Reasoning behind me not making it a career: Paramedic isn't enough for me. There's too much to learn in medicine, and you learn so very little in paramedic. For me, EMT-P is too restricting (which is absolutely necessary due to lack of education), you (or at least I) typically work with a bunch of morons whose idea of intelligent conversation when related to medicine is "Let's see what our protocol book says", and because working with said morons is the bulk of who work in EMS, you get very little respect and no opinion. As soon as I finish my BS, I'll be moving to either PA or MD.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm a flight attendant for a major airline. I am writing this post from the balcony of a hotel that overlooks the ocean while I earn money doing nothing. Ive had 20 hours to wander the water front drinking my coffee and watching the cruise ships come in. I make good money and rarely do any real work on the plane I just make small talk with customers and occasionally help an old lady put up her bag. I've been doing this for 15+ years and I love my job. In short is as close to the perfect job as you can get. The two women I'm working with on this trip are working under the same conditions, making even more money and if anything do less work than I do and they are the two most burned out, hateful, and miserable flight attendants I've ever run across. Burnout isn't related to what your job is or how long you've been doing it. Burnout has everything to do with your attitude. Burnout comes from within and the only way you can prevent/overcome it is by addressing that internal cause. Be happy and you'll be happy


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 7, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm a flight attendant for a major airline. I am writing this post from the balcony of a hotel that overlooks the ocean while I earn money doing nothing. Ive had 20 hours to wander the water front drinking my coffee and watching the cruise ships come in. I make good money and rarely do any real work on the plane I just make small talk with customers and occasionally help an old lady put up her bag. I've been doing this for 15+ years and I love my job. In short is as close to the perfect job as you can get. The two women I'm working with on this trip are working under the same conditions, making even more money and if anything do less work than I do and they are the two most burned out, hateful, and miserable flight attendants I've ever run across. Burnout isn't related to what your job is or how long you've been doing it. Burnout has everything to do with your attitude. Burnout comes from within and the only way you can prevent/overcome it is by addressing that internal cause. Be happy and you'll be happy



Well said.  I had a partner that would look at the clock at the start of a 16 hour shift and say.  " Great 15 hours and 55 minutes to go."  It got to be a very long shift.  10 minutes later, " great 15 hours and 45 minutes to go." and on and on.


----------



## Smoke14 (Apr 7, 2011)

spraded said:


> Sorry for the double post but...
> 
> I'm curious to those who don't want to make this a career. What exactly are you thinking about doing post-medic?? I know theres various transitional programs from paramedic, so please post whats in your mind.



What exactly are you thinking about doing post-medic?? 

I am going to be a retired medic and throw fruit at retired firefighters.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 7, 2011)

> Many highly capable and motivated people make EMS a career and completely enjoy it.



Very true, but a good number do exactly what he suggested.  Just because you don't agree, does not make it BS. 



> How many of your coworkers have breen doing this job thirty years, maintained a marriage and are financially sound?



Not to mention, mentally sound.  I've yet to meet anyone doing this job over five years full-time that isn't packing around some serious emotional baggage of one sort or another.  There are a lot of folks who try to deny it but you can see it in the way they carry themselves.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 7, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm a flight attendant for a major airline. I am writing this post from the balcony of a hotel that overlooks the ocean while I earn money doing nothing. Ive had 20 hours to wander the water front drinking my coffee and watching the cruise ships come in. I make good money and rarely do any real work on the plane I just make small talk with customers and occasionally help an old lady put up her bag. I've been doing this for 15+ years and I love my job. In short is as close to the perfect job as you can get. The two women I'm working with on this trip are working under the same conditions, making even more money and if anything do less work than I do and they are the two most burned out, hateful, and miserable flight attendants I've ever run across. Burnout isn't related to what your job is or how long you've been doing it. Burnout has everything to do with your attitude. Burnout comes from within and the only way you can prevent/overcome it is by addressing that internal cause. Be happy and you'll be happy




Absolutely.  EMS will drive you crazy if you let it.

I am 17 years into a part-time/intermittant full-time EMS career, and I love it.  I do not go into each shift looking for heroism, just making a difference in whatever little ways I can.

Hubby is 20 years in, absolutely not burned out, earns money doing what he'd do for free, and enough to support a household of 8 people.

We're happily, permanently married, in a marriage that has been tested and strengthened by trials.  Trials brought on by EMS and burnout.

It isn't perfect, it isn't daily awesomeness, but when I stop and take stock, I am so happy with our life, and thankful to have it.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Apr 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I'm a flight attendant for a major airline. I am writing this post from the balcony of a hotel that overlooks the ocean while I earn money doing nothing. Ive had 20 hours to wander the water front drinking my coffee and watching the cruise ships come in. I make good money and rarely do any real work on the plane I just make small talk with customers and occasionally help an old lady put up her bag. I've been doing this for 15+ years and I love my job. In short is as close to the perfect job as you can get. The two women I'm working with on this trip are working under the same conditions, making even more money and if anything do less work than I do and they are the two most burned out, hateful, and miserable flight attendants I've ever run across. Burnout isn't related to what your job is or how long you've been doing it. Burnout has everything to do with your attitude. Burnout comes from within and the only way you can prevent/overcome it is by addressing that internal cause. Be happy and you'll be happy



I agree with this. Ive been working in ems/pre-hospital for around 15 months now, and attitude plays a large part. When you work with people that whinge all day about conditions, management, patients it really brings you down. A positive attitude is much better.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 8, 2011)

The only burnout factor I experience is wearing ski boots all day, other than that I love the patient care aspect of my job. But I also haven't been doing it for all that long


----------



## firetender (Apr 8, 2011)

*You asked for it!*



spraded said:


> I didn't intend to come off as ignorant. But this thread is discouraging me from the field. I'm just looking for a positive here.



If you want to learn about life; face death.
If you want to learn about yourself; face others.

I sometimes get carried away but I don't think there's a better place to learn about being a human being and the experience of being a human being than EMS.

As far as transferable skills go, how about being able to assess the potential danger in a room before your ears get through its threshold, or prioritizing immediate actions to begin a process, or to gain a distressed person's confidence, or defuse a potentially fatal situation, or communicate an idea quickly and succinctly?

When you're in the field, you're playing with the highest stakes of all; human lives. Once you are out of the biz, everything else could potentially be a snap because really, how serious is ANY of this? No matter what you're facing, you've faced worse. (of course, you've got to be willing to face the worst, first!)

I could go on and on, but where else can you learn about stuff like this so fast?

Yes, it costs, but everyone who dives into life so deeply gets taxed.


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 8, 2011)

My childhood was less than ideal, so I was cynical long before I ever signed up for my first CPR class. The few years before I started doing this were especially disappointing, and I was pretty much burnt out on everything in general when I started. As a result, I figured I wouldn't be bothered by seeing the worst sides of humanity. I was mostly right. 

I didn't count on the moments when I see that humanity isn't entirely awful. The kids who will gladly spend their inheritance to keep Granny in a nicer facility. The spouses who live up to that "in sickness and in health" line. The random bystander who stops to help without caring that he's getting blood on his fancy suit. Even the little things, like how people at my station leave laptops sitting out and don't have them stolen. To me, that's the eye-opening part. So far, EMS has actually made me like humanity more than I did. 

Maybe that'll change. I'm still relatively new, so who knows. But for now, doing this has made me a little less burned out on life than I was beforehand.


----------



## Sunyata (Apr 8, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> I didn't count on the moments when I see that humanity isn't entirely awful. The kids who will gladly spend their inheritance to keep Granny in a nicer facility. The spouses who live up to that "in sickness and in health" line. The random bystander who stops to help without caring that he's getting blood on his fancy suit. Even the little things, like how people at my station leave laptops sitting out and don't have them stolen. To me, that's the eye-opening part. So far, EMS has actually made me like humanity more than I did.
> 
> Maybe that'll change. I'm still relatively new, so who knows. But for now, doing this has made me a little less burned out on life than I was beforehand.



How incredibly true.  I have been an EMT for a little over 10 years now.  It has made me see not only the worst parts of humanity, but also the best.  And while it is not my career, it has been a huge part of my life and probably always will be.

As for burnout, it really is what you make of it.  And I agree that it depends on your personality.  If you are prone to burnout, any career will burn you out.  However, if you are expecting something greater to come out of your EMS career (such as being a hero or changing the frequent fliers), then yes, you will be disappointed.  It is grueling work and not everyone will be cut out to make a career out of it.  

That being said, to the OP...  If you really want to work in IT, then do it.  Working in EMS is not going to substitute for an IT field.  And having to make a career change after you are married with a kid on the way is going to be tough.  Not to mention you will probably take a pay cut.  Take some IT classes and take an EMT-B course.  You can volunteer AND pursue your dream of IT.  BAM, win-win!  B)


----------



## EMT Dan (Apr 8, 2011)

One option is to continue pursuing the computer-related education that you think you'd enjoy first and foremost, since that (I reckon) is more likely to provide adequate, decent-paying employment.  

Then, find yourself an EMT-B class to take in the evenings while going to school/working elsewhere.  That gives you the opportunity to volunteer (if you have such a department near you) or perhaps be hired part-time as an EMT in a nearby company.  That way, you're still pursuing alternate (I'd say more traditional) paths of education/employment, but you have the ability to get into the EMS field you're interested in without the stress of relying on it for your sole source of income.  You get to gain experience that you otherwise wouldn't, learn a little bit more about possible career progression, medic programs, and whether or not you actually DO want to focus on it as a permanent career, and the whole time you're hopefully leaving yourself other options besides.

That may not be feasible for everyone, but it's worked well for me.  I have a full-time job and  1 1/2 years ago became interested in learning how to be an EMT.  Last year I took the evening/weekend classes and now I volunteer.  I don't have to worry about EMS being my source of income, and I certainly still have an interested in continuing my EMS education and being as active as possible...so I know it's because I actually enjoy it.


----------



## slb862 (Apr 8, 2011)

The most important thing to do in this business is: 

TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF.  Eat well, exercise, have a hobby, and stay positive.  Find someone you can talk with if you are feeling down, about anything.  Remember to do things for yourself.  If needed, brush up on stress and EMS workers.  Also, if the need arises, make sure to attend a PTSD (posttraumatic stress debriefing).  Know your limits.  We are human and we make mistakes.  Learn from them and move on.  Make sure you smile. 
Have fun in your new career.  I know I did, 28 years and counting since I entered EMS, and 19 years as a Paramedic, and still going.


----------



## reaper (Apr 9, 2011)

I have 22 years in and still love the job. At my service over half the medics have more then 15 years in and live very comfortable. If this is a job you enjoy and do not let the BS get to you, then it is a great career.

As for those that say there is no where to go or it is too restrictive, there is a reason for a lot of that. Everyone bails without trying to change anything. When you look at a system to work for. Look at the amount of long time medics. This will tell you that something works right and they keep up with the changes. If you truely love Paramedicine, then make it a career and push for the changes. You will get tired of all the people that complain about EMS, but they bail in a few years and never try to make changes. 

So, if you truely want a career, then do it. Don't worry about burn out. You will never see it, if you love what you do.


----------



## spraded (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the posts and advice, peoples. 

The reason I want to go into this: well, medicine isn't _that_ attractive to me. But the medical field is one of the surest places to be in, or at least I've heard. Also: I LOVE being on the go, working an office job or being in one place for a long time would be *torture* for me. The idea of even getting a chance to help people's lives is a benefit in itself.

These may be wrong reasons to join this "career" but I've looked at many, many options, yet none of them attract me as much as a paramedic career. Perhaps, I'll move onto better things in the public service field(officer or firefighter) but now, perhaps, I'm looking too ahead.

I've signed up for EMT-B classes this summer at my local community college. It will take me approximately 14 weeks to complete. After that, I'm going to get my experience under my belt as a EMT-B and either going for my associate in EMS(paramedic core w/ general education classes) or just going to get my EMT-P certificate. 

Either way, I believe I've made the right choice.

Cheers! ^_^


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 9, 2011)

spraded said:


> , I'll move onto better things in the public service field(officer or *firefighter*)



Better?! Says who?!


----------



## spraded (Apr 9, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Better?! Says who?!



Was that sarcasm?! <_< I just figured...FFs seem to be, unfortunately, more highly paid and respected. Sure, the hours really, really stink but that's the thing about the public service field.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 9, 2011)

spraded said:


> Was that sarcasm?! <_< I just figured...FFs seem to be, unfortunately, more highly paid and respected. Sure, the hours really, really stink but that's the thing about the public service field.



Lol it's all personal opinion, guy


----------



## Sandog (Apr 9, 2011)

spraded said:


> Was that sarcasm?! <_< I just figured...FFs seem to be, unfortunately, more highly paid and respected. Sure, the hours really, really stink but that's the thing about the public service field.



Actually FF hours are pretty good, 48hrs on 96 off is not bad.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 9, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Actually FF hours are pretty good, 48hrs on 96 off is not bad.



Lol forget that! Ive never even seem that schedule... I'll gladly stick with my 24/48s


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 9, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Actually FF hours are pretty good, 48hrs on 96 off is not bad.



all depends where you work. FF here work 72 hours and are sometimes forced to do 96 hour shifts.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 10, 2011)

I take it back, Sandog...
Firefite's hours are ridiculous!


----------



## Sandog (Apr 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I take it back, Sandog...
> Firefite's hours are ridiculous!



Well he is in the middle of nowhere


----------

